
Storing secret crypto keys in the Amazon cloud? New attack can steal them - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/09/storing-secret-crypto-keys-in-the-amazon-cloud-new-attack-can-steal-them/
======
voltagex_
Direct link to paper (article is a decent summary, though):
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/898.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/898.pdf)

